
Kousibei.net is down - lims
I didn&#x27;t check my email until the second gear I used to host the app was disappear. Openshift team sent an email in Sep 20 says they believe my app violates their Services Agreement and Acceptable Use Policy and points out &quot;Violation: proxy server&quot;.<p>The number of the app&#x27;s page views is 51,123 in Sep 17, burst to 79,430 in Sep 18, peak at 87,830 with 13,154 unique IP addresses in Sep 19.<p>I track one html page as one page view, ignore other MIME type such as js, css.
======
lims
The web proxy app is valuable as a vehicle to make the web accessible. Anyone
interesting about this project please contact aprilime@yahoo.com.

